# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Belize/fishing

## vaw593

My sister and brother inlaw have been itching to fish in Belize. We are trying to find a lux hotel or villa set up and I'm not sure where to even start. They've asked me to help as they don't have a lot of time to research. They are lookin to go for about two weeks late March/ early April. Is that a good time of year? Any guidence would be appreciated.

----------

